# 210 gallon angel and Discus tank...



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

It has been awhile since I have posted on this site. Life has been busy and I lost the passion for my hobbies for a while But it has slowly come back. I'll be posting a some pictures later on in the day. I had wanted to have this tank set up a year ago but things didn't work out. I finally got around to finish the stand to where it's decent and functional . The dimension of the tank are 84"x 24"x24" its acrylic . I'm running a 108 gallon sump for the filter. I'm using k1 media and poret foam. I'm want to do a black water set up for my Altums but I have not figured out how I want to do it. There will be no plants in the tank just sand and wood. I want with a dark blue back ground . I turned out a lot better than expected . The fish will be transfer over some time this week and I''l post more picture when it fully done.

Here are a few pictures of the tank



Here are a few pictures of the fish that will be going in the tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Looking good Dave


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet tank!!!


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

110% jealous!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice footprint on that tank Dave.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Cant wait till you set it up. Beautiful fish.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are more pictures . I have moved all the fish over that was fun..... The water is still very cloudy from the sand but It looks cool with the different colours. I'm hoping it will clear up soon.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Gordon . I can't wait to see your Salt water set up done.



gklaw said:


> Looking good Dave


Thanks


BigPete said:


> Sweet tank!!!


Thanks.


kim86 said:


> 110% jealous!


Yes it is . I waited 2 years for the old owner to sell and I had to wait another year to get it up and running .


2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice footprint on that tank Dave.


I can't wait too. I'm going to have to stop by for a few feeder fish ( cardinals & rummy )



charles said:


> Cant wait till you set it up. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd love to see some full tank shots with the wood/sand in place... I am jealous!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

This tank looks dope!


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Wow, looks beautiful! I am amazed at how big those angels look. What type are they? (pardon my ignorance, I'm afraid I am not that knowledgeable about angelfish types).


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The full tank shot is coming. I'm just waiting for the tank to clear up and the wood to sink


Daryl said:


> I'd love to see some full tank shots with the wood/sand in place... I am jealous!


Thanks


Steve said:


> This tank looks dope!


The large ones are Wild Santa Isabellas and the rest are Wild altums.


Emily said:


> Wow, looks beautiful! I am amazed at how big those angels look. What type are they? (pardon my ignorance, I'm afraid I am not that knowledgeable about angelfish types).


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

So here is a full tank shot . It's still cloudy but It's getting better plus the stump is almost water logged .


I have had the large Altum for over a year now when I got it. It was the same size as the little one beside it.


2 males getting a little restless.


My blue face browns laid eggs again. They will be moved to their own tank in a few days


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

You sir, are a master of the prince and king of freshwater fish :bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Talented guy for doing set ups.*

Nice job as usual Dave, the tank looks great with just the right mixture of fish.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I love it. Very cool.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an update of the tank. The water has cleared up and looking a lot better. I have a few little hiccups I need to fix in the new year.I have to redo some of the plumbing and redo my sump. Here are some pictures.

so here is what the tank looked like last week.


here is what it looks like now Most of the driftwood has sunk now.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks besutiful! And beautiful
Fish!


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

When I get back into fresh I would love to have one like this .you do a amazing job with your wilds. sorry if it's been mentioned already but what's the filtration on your tank and what's your wc schedule


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That is beautiful, Dave. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to your family.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Here is an update of the tank. The water has cleared up and looking a lot better. I have a few little hiccups I need to fix in the new year.I have to redo some of the plumbing and redo my sump. Here are some pictures.


First, thanks for the pics - they're great!

Second, I am sorry to hear about the plumbing & sump issues. How extensive are the repairs going to be? Is it a complete overhaul or just some tweaks that are required?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank. I was in a rush to get the tank set up cause their old home was sold and I just put it together quickly . It's not that bad to correct just time consuming. I have to move the sump over to the left about a foot and move the return pump to the other side of the sump .Then change over the pvc in the over flow.Who ever made this tank didn't leave much room in the over flow boxes .This should take the whole day So I'm have to do it over the next week or so.



Daryl said:


> First, thanks for the pics - they're great!
> 
> Second, I am sorry to hear about the plumbing & sump issues. How extensive are the repairs going to be? Is it a complete overhaul or just some tweaks that are required?


Thanks Charles Same you and Your family
The Discus have grown and put on some weight .I see you have more angels in .I wish I had room for more. 


charles said:


> That is beautiful, Dave. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to your family.


Thanks April. The tank is coming along nicely. I'm hoping to add a few more exotic cries and a couple hundred cherry shrimp to finish of the tank.


April said:


> Looks besutiful! And beautiful
> Fish!
> 
> Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


Thanks. I change water 2-3 times a week about 50-70% . I change the water in the sump about once every 2 weeks. I do a 100% change and vacuum out any left over food and crap in there. For filtration i have a 93 gallon sump with k1 media and poret foam. I only have about 60 to70 gallon of water in the sump . I'm going to change the sump over I need to add a drip plate to catch food waste and other stuff.I'll be adding more poret foam in a few weeks.They have a new product I'm going to be using in the sump. Then I wouldn't have to vacuum out the sump as often.



dino said:


> When I get back into fresh I would love to have one like this .you do a amazing job with your wilds. sorry if it's been mentioned already but what's the filtration on your tank and what's your wc schedule


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Yahoooooo! Dave is back... :lol:

Nice tank as usual Dave, very nice wild collections as always.

Have a Merry Christmas!

Cheers!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful job Dave. Sweet dimensions on the tank too.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Amazing tank. I love all the fish in there. The natural look is the way to go  Im sure the fish appreciate it!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks It's good to finally have this tank completed . Merry Christmas to you and your family. I hope all is well with you ..


crimper said:


> Yahoooooo! Dave is back... :lol:
> 
> Nice tank as usual Dave, very nice wild collections as always.
> 
> ...


Thanks Anthony. I love the dimensions too The only thing that could be done better with tank is the overflows could have been a bit wider so I can use larger pvc pipes


SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Beautiful job Dave. Sweet dimensions on the tank too.


Thanks I love the natural look too. But I think I have too much lighting for the fish they don't like it when I use the t5 


jbyoung00008 said:


> Amazing tank. I love all the fish in there. The natural look is the way to go  Im sure the fish appreciate it!


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

are the cherry shrimp for food?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the cherry is for food. Dave likes to spoil the wild kids in his tank.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

They will be for food and just to clean up scrap food in my tank. My wild Angel and Discus will snack on a few time to time.



coppercloud said:


> are the cherry shrimp for food?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few pictures with the new background..


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

This is one of my favourite tanks on BCA!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank is beautiful, Dave! 

Did you chop up the pieces of manzanita you got from me awhile ago and put them in the corners of this tank? I really like how the corner pieces look like tree roots growing down into the water, it's very natural looking.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

So beautiful, dave


----------



## Rowdy (Feb 20, 2014)

Where do you get your wood from?


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow! That's beautiful!!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks


Steve said:


> This is one of my favourite tanks on BCA!


Hello Pam. No I didn't chop those pieces yup they are to beautiful to be cut up. I was going to use it in a different tank but my plans changed and I sold the other tank. But they will be used in my new tank in the near future


Pamela said:


> Your tank is beautiful, Dave!
> 
> Did you chop up the pieces of manzanita you got from me awhile ago and put them in the corners of this tank? I really like how the corner pieces look like tree roots growing down into the water, it's very natural looking.


Thanks Charles


charles said:


> So beautiful, dave


I got all those pieces from April over the years.


Rowdy said:


> Where do you get your wood from?


Thanks 


Daryl said:


> Wow! That's beautiful!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just gorgeous. Great job.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Overdue on an update on this beautiful setup bud! Also wanted to say Happy Birthday Dave! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

All the best to you on your birthday, Dave
Long time no speak, right!
Don't know how I missed the above pics 6 months ago, Dave - the tank & fish are superb !


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

P.S.
Did you see a couple of pics I just posted in the Member Photo Gallery section : " Eye Candy of days gone by....."


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks John . There really isn't a good update with tank. I ran in to a few issues cause by me and I lost most of the fish over time. I had not washed my hands after work well enough and It got transfer in the tank . I still have a pair of Santa Isabella angels and 6 Altums.


Diztrbd1 said:


> Overdue on an update on this beautiful setup bud! Also wanted to say Happy Birthday Dave! Hope it's a good one!


Thanks Yes Paul it has been awhile since we last spoke . I hope all is well with you and your family.I lost most of the fish from and few accidents . I still have a few fish left over but they will be moving to a new home in a little while. I'll be upgrading to 400 gallon tank soon. I'm wanting to get some discus from Germany but the shipping cost are crazy so I'll have to pay a visit the Hans for my next batch of discus. Good job on the pictures of your discus. How are they doing?


discuspaul said:


> All the best to you on your birthday, Dave
> Long time no speak, right!
> Don't know how I missed the above pics 6 months ago, Dave - the tank & fish are superb !





discuspaul said:


> P.S.
> Did you see a couple of pics I just posted in the Member Photo Gallery section : " Eye Candy of days gone by....."


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday David! I can't wait to see your 400g. That is going to be sweet :bigsmile:


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

This tank will be making a come back in a about 4 months when the renos are done but until them. The aquatic babies are in a 170 gallon tank. Here are some pictures enjoy. 
DSC_6437 by David Bailey, on Flickr
DSC_6440 by David Bailey, on Flickr

DSC_6453 by David Bailey, on Flickr
DSC_6385 by David Bailey, on Flickr
DSC_6372 by David Bailey, on Flickr
DSC_6128 by David Bailey, on Flickr


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

nice mixture Dave, looks great


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Laurie.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't wait to get the reno's over with and set up the 210 . It will be a planted tank with co2 . My wife is loving the plants in the tank. here are a few pictures of the tank right now.
DSC_6679 by David Bailey, on Flickr

Here is a very beautiful electric Blue accra .
DSC_6695 by David Bailey, on Flickr

here are my Altums and isabella angels.
DSC_6703 by David Bailey, on Flickr

DSC_6712 by David Bailey, on Flickr

This my wife favourite fish. He is owdnrensi acara
DSC_6716 by David Bailey, on Flickr

here is my breeding pair 
DSC_6718 by David Bailey, on Flickr
DSC_6685 by David Bailey, on Flickr


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hopefully your renos will be done soon & we can see pics posted of the new discus/angels/rainbows tank.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Dave!


----------

